# Brown bread good or bad



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,I know it depends on the prison,but is brown bread ideal for constipation?I have read that one type of fibre in brown bread can make constipation worseThanks


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Prison? Bread is pretty bad for you anyway, often flour is processed with bromine and can cause thyroid disorders. I find it makes things worse and usually has all sorts of preservatives in it. Try avoiding it for a while and see if that helps.


----------



## IBSOMG (Apr 10, 2011)

Prison=Person I think....


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Ha ha. Here I was wondering what sort of bread is available in prison and I started thinking about how much it would suck to be in prison and have IBS. LMAO


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry,for the typo ,it should of been person not prison (bloody iPad)'but your comments did make me laugh lolI was wondering if brown bread is has good as what I have read for forming more normal stools.I find that true brown bread does cause me some minor ibs issues,but was thinking of buying the 50/50 bread .im not sure if it's sold outside the uk,but it's white bread with the benefits of brown bread .I suffer from constipation ,but due to my current diet I'm a.so suffering with leakage of stools,I was hoping bread would keep mr regular and help with the leakage .Thank all


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

pikmin said:


> Sorry,for the typo ,it should of been person not prison (bloody iPad)'but your comments did make me laugh lolI was wondering if brown bread is has good as what I have read for forming more normal stools.I find that true brown bread does cause me some minor ibs issues,but was thinking of buying the 50/50 bread .im not sure if it's sold outside the uk,but it's white bread with the benefits of brown bread .I suffer from constipation ,but due to my current diet I'm a.so suffering with leakage of stools,I was hoping bread would keep mr regular and help with the leakage .Thank all


If you are going to get bread try eating cultured bread like sourdough, the process it undergoes is supposed to help destruy proteins in the bread that humans are not supposed to digest. Also look for organic bread as it won't have all that chemical #### in it and hopefully will not have had been processed with bromine.


----------



## jarvi (Jan 25, 2012)

It certainly depends on the person and the type or brown bread, but I at least have found rye bread to be helpful sometimes in constipation issues. That is, true rye bread which contains mostly rye flour instead of wheat. Rye has a lot of fiber in it. I guess sourdough bread may also sometimes produce gas which is not necessarily that helpful.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 8, 2012)

My reaction to bread seems to be quite varied.I can happily eat tortilla bread with no reactions (my symptoms are mainly excess gas and bloating) but 'yeasted' bread seems to be pretty bad but it seems to be hit or miss. For instance I ate some ciabatta with a homemade carrot and parsnip soup - my body disliked that a lot. But the other day I had a bacon, brie and apple sandwich with wholemeal bread. I was expecting the dairy/apple/wheat combo to wreak havoc on my system but it was surprisingly fine, though I have started eating porridge for breakfast which has helped with mid afternoon BM's.


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

From what I understand, there are two schools of thought on this. One school says that since whole grain (wheat) bread has fiber (albeit insoluble fiber), therefore is good to "help your system move along", so to speak. And they just leave it at that.The other school (the one I follow), looks more closely at insoluble vs soluble fiber. This school maintains that whole grains are not the best for those with IBS, because they contain insoluble fiber as opposed to soluble fiber. Insoluble fiber tends to be harsh on the system while soluble fiber does the same thing but is much gentler.Then again, I'm D predominant so I'm not 100% sure that this would apply to people with C, but I would assume that soluble fiber would be a better route than insoluble fiber.Hope I helped!


----------

